
One File Linux – live linux distro combined in one EFI file - lisnake
https://github.com/zhovner/OneFileLinux/
======
alexforster
Link to (translated) blog post about how this was done:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fm.habrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F349758%2F)

